# Do you show yours???



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol seriously, being new to the forum and enjoying so far, I am curious, who all show their dogs and who does not? Whats all involved in showing? And why if you do not, dont you? 

I do not, honestly I loved the breed and it fit our needs and my BF wanted a "real dog" (one of average size he is 6'4). He is also not AKC, Olie that is.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have shown my dogs in agility, obedience, conformation, lure coursing, and rally. I currently show my two IGs in agility. Vinnie will be more of an all around dog - agility, obedience, rally, tracking and maybe hunt tests.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I have shown my dogs in agility, obedience, conformation, lure coursing, and rally. I currently show my two IGs in agility. Vinnie will be more of an all around dog - agility, obedience, rally, tracking and maybe hunt tests.


Wow, good for you. It sounds like a lot of work but something I think we would enjoy but it couldn't be AKC shows so I may look up some more info on the training peice.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I show in conformation, Rally, and Obedience and had plans for agility before I got knocked up lol. Maybe after the baby. So far I haven't shown poodles yet but I got my 10 mo old puppy Saleen specificly for performance events and as a conformation prospect.

There isn't any reason you couldn't do AKC shows with your dog, even if he is unregistered. AKC has a program where they will grant an unregistered dog an alternate registry number that will allow them to compete in everything except conformation. The only catch is your dog must be spayed or neutered. They have also just started a program to allow mix breed dogs to compete in obedience/rally and maybe Agility too?? Same thing as with the alternate numbers, (which I beleive are called pal numbers now), the dogs are supposed to be spay/nutered and they are only allowed to compete at shows not offering conformation.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I show in conformation, Rally, and Obedience and had plans for agility before I got knocked up lol. Maybe after the baby. So far I haven't shown poodles yet but I got my 10 mo old puppy Saleen specificly for performance events and as a conformation prospect.
> 
> There isn't any reason you couldn't do AKC shows with your dog, even if he is unregistered. AKC has a program where they will grant an unregistered dog an alternate registry number that will allow them to compete in everything except conformation. The only catch is your dog must be spayed or neutered. They have also just started a program to allow mix breed dogs to compete in obedience/rally and maybe Agility too?? Same thing as with the alternate numbers, (which I beleive are called pal numbers now), the dogs are supposed to be spay/nutered and they are only allowed to compete at shows not offering conformation.


Good to know, thanks. I need to do my homework. He is neutered that happened when he had surgery after birth that why so young. I was misinformed on the requirements.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wonderpup, beat me to it. There is no reason you couldn't compete in most AKC sports, just conformation b/c it's meant to evaluate breeding stock (they have to be intact). I think all you need for ILP is some photos, proof of spay/neuter and $35.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I will be showing Jasper, my cream puppy in my avatar, in conformation. I wanted to do agility with Harry my black boy but I missed the class and now I'm stuck waiting for the next run. If I had time I'd really love to take Harry for obedience and show in that as well. Maybe when the kids are a little older I'll have a bit more time and will get into that with the other stuff.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Am I to guess that you seek you outside trainers for this? Thanks for your great feedback!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Olie said:


> Am I to guess that you seek you outside trainers for this? Thanks for your great feedback!


Thats a good place to start, seek out a training class with a good trainer. Even as a trainer who teaches classes often I take my dogs to classes with another trainer. You just can't get the same distractions on your own that you can get in a group class.  They have to be able to do what you ask in spite of what may be going on around them.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree about the group class. I think dogs learn from watching other dogs too. "OH! You want me to do THAT!" sort of thing.

I have a toy puppy. I will be taking her to obedience classes and want to get her Good Canine Certification. Depending on how she takes to obedience, I would like to try agility and/or rally. I bought my pup as a companion on a limited registration (meaning that she will be spayed), so we won't be doing confirmation. 

Myself, I like the events where you and the dog are judged on your performance. There is a LOT to do to get prepared for confirmation and that's not my thing. Not to mention that I didn't get a show quality prospect, so we really couldn't compete even if she could. 

She's still my little hero!  It's amazing the things you can do with your poodle.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

There's club an hour away from me that has lots of info on their site, including info about handling classes and a link to the local obedience club. You should be able to find a club close to you on the AKC website. From what I've read on other forums, these clubs are probably the most consistent when it comes to quality trainers, b/c they compete w/ their own dogs. With other places (franchises and coorperate petstores) it kind of depends on the individual trainer they hire. If you're wanting to do obedience (or any other sport) you want a trainer that has put titles on their own dogs.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Conformation (pro-handler) and Obedience. I'm currently showing Sabrina in
Utility. I put CDs on Izze and Gracy last year. Izze is trained through Open but she will be going to her new home in 2 weeks. I started Delilah and I hope to get her CD this time next year.

Classes help, but there is no reason you couldn't get a book and do it yourself. I trained Sabrina myself all the way through Open. I didn't even have jumps back then. I just used two Tiki torches and a piece of cardboard. :rofl:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL! I've never thought of posts and card board! I should try it w/ Harley. I know he could do obedience, but he hates riding in the car. That rules out driving an hour to class every week. hwell:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

BFF, I had to chuckle at your comment on their being a lot to do with getting ready to show in conformation. Thats the truth no doubt about it but weirdly I get more stressed out getting ready to take one of the dogs to do obedience or rally than I ever could with conformation.... maybe that has something to do with the fact I haven't shown a poodle yet, only other breeds. 
Leave it to me to be stressed and hyper about the oddest things. 

As for doing training on your own totaly without the help of a group class or a trainer with a book my advice would be to be careful about that. It's NOT impossible, don't get me wrong, but you're not as likely to reach your potential without a second set of eyes watching you. It take a lot of time and effort, why not make the most of it. 

Funny Story; I started teaching Saleen basic heeling almost as soon as I got her, without the mirrors of the training center and without somebody watching. I've put plenty of obedience titles on dogs, I know what I'm doing. While I've worked with TONS of larger breed dogs all the dogs I have competed with have been small so I tend to turn my torso in slightly and look down on the dog just so I can see them. Thats a no no really, but it was just an habit I had that I wasn't aware of. Well with saleen being larger there was no reason I couldn't see her out of the corner of my eye but still I did it the 'old way' without even noticing it. Guess what my fellow trainer pointed out less than five minutes into a practice session I had come out for (her place has mirrored walls, amazingly helpful, which is what I was doing there in the first place). She stopped me, laughing of course, and pointed out that I had taught Saleen to lag beautifuly. I didn't believe her and was really annoyed when I watched myself in the mirrors on the opposite wall and saw that YUP she was right. By turning my body I had changed heel position enough to teach her to be a few inches behind where she was supposed to be, UGH! I was digusted, I've been at this 16 years, I know better. It took the second set of eyes to catch it though and thankgoodness she did. It only took a week to fix it. I could have plodded along the wrong way for months which would have taken a lot longer to undo.  The social skills your dog can pick up in a class too in invaulable.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It's true. Obedience, rally, and agility definitely would have a high level of anxiety and stress. In the obedience certification trial I did, only half the participants completed the trial. You do a lot of practice and hope you and the dog can perform when it counts.

I guess since I have absolutely no interest in breeding, confirmation for me would be way too much work with minimal fun. I get such a thrill in obedience. I'm hoping Zulee and I do well.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Both of my spoos came from seim-rescue/private adoption. They came without papers, I know nothing about their lines, parentage, etc. I have a couple of teenagers so competing in sports events just doesn't fit into our busy schedule. Someday I will get a show puppy that I can at least try my hand in confirmation. If that won't work, we'll do agility.  But, that's many years away as my guys are just over 5 and almost 4. :biggrin:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Poodle Lover said:


> Both of my spoos came from seim-rescue/private adoption. They came without papers, I know nothing about their lines, parentage, etc. I have a couple of teenagers so competing in sports events just doesn't fit into our busy schedule. Someday I will get a show puppy that I can at least try my hand in confirmation. If that won't work, we'll do agility.  But, that's many years away as my guys are just over 5 and almost 4. :biggrin:


I did not know your spoos where adopted That is fantastic ! 

My sister an I show our Boy Enzo. Right now my sister handles him ( she needs to go to a class lol) 

I hope to get him into dock diving, and the hunt test.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm buying a show quality puppy, I hope everything will go well and we will be able to show in conformation. If not, we will do the obedience, agility and other challenges . 
My question is, what I'm learning, here (I have different experience from Europe) you are using a handler. Can you show your dog yourself? Or you have lesser chance to get points?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I know a lot of poodles owners do hire handlers, at least it seems that way from the shows I go to here in the south east. I'm a big owner handler kind of person, I wouldn't consider sending my poodle away to a handler (if I decided to show one that is). If you have a really nice dog and you work hard there is no reason you couldn't handle your puppy yourself. Your dog *might* finish his/her championship faster with a handler and they might not. As with everything Its more difficult when you first start out and then it gets easier, especialy if you get really into it and show a lot. Judges start to know you and your dog/dogs and even though they are not supposed to let that influence their choices for placements it never hurts... and lets face it a lot of judges give wins to people they they've seen a lot before, thats where the handler has a bit of an advantage. There is also the practical aspect of using a handler in that it gets you out of having to do a lot of grooming. If you send your dog to live with your handler you don't even have to maintain the coat. I suppose there is something to be said for that... Of course plenty of people keep the dog and maintain it themselves and meet up with a handler at shows and the handler takes the dog in the ring or they only send them to the handler for the weekend. I used to have a lot of weekend only type clients since I didn't board medium or large breeds, only small/toys. 

Ok I think I've rambled on enough... lol sorry... I tend to talk alot in real person too.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I know a lot of poodles owners do hire handlers, at least it seems that way from the shows I go to here in the south east. I'm a big owner handler kind of person, I wouldn't consider sending my poodle away to a handler (if I decided to show one that is). If you have a really nice dog and you work hard there is no reason you couldn't handle your puppy yourself. Your dog *might* finish his/her championship faster with a handler and they might not. As with everything Its more difficult when you first start out and then it gets easier, especialy if you get really into it and show a lot. Judges start to know you and your dog/dogs and even though they are not supposed to let that influence their choices for placements it never hurts... and lets face it a lot of judges give wins to people they they've seen a lot before, thats where the handler has a bit of an advantage. There is also the practical aspect of using a handler in that it gets you out of having to do a lot of grooming. If you send your dog to live with your handler you don't even have to maintain the coat. I suppose there is something to be said for that... Of course plenty of people keep the dog and maintain it themselves and meet up with a handler at shows and the handler takes the dog in the ring or they only send them to the handler for the weekend. I used to have a lot of weekend only type clients since I didn't board medium or large breeds, only small/toys.
> 
> Ok I think I've rambled on enough... lol sorry... I tend to talk alot in real person too.



Thanks a lot, I appreciate it, I tend to talk a lot myself. At least it is easier for me - don't have to watch spelling :smile-big:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I do not show. I would love to but not right now. I got my Parti girl with the intent to show but all kinds of shiz went down and I decided to have her spayed. Plus I could not convince myself it would be okay to breed her...ever.

I do hope to obtain a male Toy Parti in the next few years to show...I hope. Right now it seams like I will never get to show dogs but I one can hope.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Evik said:


> Thanks a lot, I appreciate it, I tend to talk a lot myself. At least it is easier for me - don't have to watch spelling :smile-big:


ROFL, are you kidding me, I never watch spelling. I don't even re-read half of what I write *eye roll* I know, I know thats lazy and a disgrace. It's a wonder sometimes people on here can read and understand any of what I post LoL.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I reread like 3 times and still F it up, so there you go!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I adopted my girl too, but I've since found out her breeder etc (a nice one too!) but she was spayed before I got near her. In NZ any dog can do any competition except confirmation (must be an entire, registered, purebred from regsistered parents to do confirmation) which includes obedience, agility, rally-o etc. Any mongrel or purebred is welcome to compete and gain titles.  I do compete in obedience with Paris, and have done a little agility (not all that interested in it though) and rallyo too.

I keep telling myself I'd not want to show a poodle cos I'd surely not want to deal with all that hair.... but I'm also having to try and say that overtop of the other voice going in my head that my next dog will be a spoo to show. lol!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I have just started showing our Dobermann puppy in conformation, and his first show is on Halloween.

Lol, Amy, get another spoo!

I will one day show spoos, but that will be a long time away lol


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I reread like 3 times and still F it up, so there you go!


LOL I like that. It sounds like me, English is soooooo tricky.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> If you have a really nice dog and you work hard there is no reason you couldn't handle your puppy yourself. Your dog *might* finish his/her championship faster with a handler and they might not. As with everything Its more difficult when you first start out and then it gets easier, especialy if you get really into it and show a lot.


I have three teenagers, I work, I run the Youth program at our church, I sit on a church board and I volunteer 3 hours a week at the high school. I can't be away weekend after weekend showing my dogs. I made the decision long ago that it was worth it to me to pay someone to show for me. This way, my breeding stock gets proved in the conformation ring and it frees me up to do competitive Obedience. Plus.... my dogs finish faster and they get to be cut down sooner. 

As far as coat care goes, I could never afford to send my Poodles to a handler to grow coat. I do all that myself and only send them off when they are ready to show.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Time permitting we do owner handle our spoos. You have to kinda have a thick skin to do so.. but it can be fun and very rewarding..


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Time permitting we do owner handle our spoos. You have to kinda have a thick skin to do so.. but it can be fun and very rewarding..


There is another good point, showing dogs does kind of require thick skin no matter what breed you find yourself with. Even among friends you can get your feelings a little bruised from time to time lol.
Haha, a good friend of mine stood right next to me and told another person at a show that she was glad we weren't planning to breed Wonder, she just wan't her cup of tea... Then 20 min later when we had finished showing she made what I thought was a slightly rude comment to the same person, again standing right next to me, about how she just didn't understand what he judge that day was looking for considering what he put up (Wonder and her littermate brother won the points and breed and best of opp. beating her dogs ). She didn't intend to be rude exactly, and she never has liked Wonder Puppy for reasons I cannot even begin to sort through lol. I didn't chose not to associate with or speak to her beyond to say hello and polite conversation at shows for over a year. 
Another person, who now has a puppy from me was watching me prep one of my dogs for the ring and commented in a half joking tone that she saw that man with Armani walking into the building (Armani is Wonder's brother mentioned above), she didn't realize that Armani was MY dog and went on to say she kind of wished he had gotten lost on the way to the show that day and missed the ring so her dog would have a better chance. ROFL, I very calmly smiled and said "Donna, honey, you do know I own that dog riiight, I'm personaly very happy he didn't get lost on the way to the show I'd hate to waste the entry fee." Poor lady, I was only mildly offended b/c she was very new to showing and was only showing her dog because that was the condition the breeder put on the sale. We still laugh about it from time to time. Just goes to show though, you can't let things get to you at a dog show or you'll just be unhappy almost every time you go to one lol.


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

I show toy poodles in AKC Confirmation. I have been doing it for 6 years and love it (learned alot and am still learning) .

If anyone is interested I have a silver male toy poodle show prospect puppy available to a new show home :0). PVT me if interested.....


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

bamsd619 said:


> I show toy poodles in AKC Confirmation. I have been doing it for 6 years and love it (learned alot and am still learning) .
> 
> If anyone is interested I have a silver male toy poodle show prospect puppy available to a new show home :0). PVT me if interested.....


*Sigh* A silver toy.... If only. My husband would kill me, he's dead set on a bichon to show. Wish they came in Silver... Haha, can you tell Silver is my favorite color. I would love to see pictures of your baby even if I'd only be allowed to drool over them


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> *Sigh* A silver toy.... If only. My husband would kill me, he's dead set on a bichon to show. Wish they came in Silver... Haha, can you tell Silver is my favorite color. I would love to see pictures of your baby even if I'd only be allowed to drool over them


Get it on the sly, that's what my mom did with her two puppies! My dad was on business in Hawaii, and he came back to a little male grey puppy... and then he worked late one day and came home to a female grey puppy. (He's a big softy, my dad, even though he's a pretty scary/intimidating looking guy!) He threatened divorce, but... we all know that didn't happen. He also recently admitted that GirlPuppy is his favorite of the two, and he wouldn't mind if it was just her


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah I'm afraid with the baby on the way my days of pulling a fast one concerning new furry additions to our family are done  My hubby gave me the option before we got Jazz, you can show guinea pigs or you can get a poodle. The poodle kind of fell in my lap... several months later a guinea pig, and then two more found their way into our home, ROFL and THEN Another Poodle! Hehe. We were sitting in the car one afternoon and he banged his head on the steering wheel and commented that he just realized that I got the poodle AND the guinea pigs! LoL. (And then three ferrets and now a baby on the way... how did THAT happen) I was supposed to get a pair of parakeets for my birthday but he just wished me a happy birthday a few minutes ago and informed me he was broke LoL. Good thing too b/c I can't do cage duty right now so no new pets for ME.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> There is another good point, showing dogs does kind of require thick skin no matter what breed you find yourself with. Even among friends you can get your feelings a little bruised from time to time lol.
> Haha, a good friend of mine stood right next to me and told another person at a show that she was glad we weren't planning to breed Wonder, she just wan't her cup of tea... Then 20 min later when we had finished showing she made what I thought was a slightly rude comment to the same person, again standing right next to me, about how she just didn't understand what he judge that day was looking for considering what he put up (Wonder and her littermate brother won the points and breed and best of opp. beating her dogs ). She didn't intend to be rude exactly, and she never has liked Wonder Puppy for reasons I cannot even begin to sort through lol. I didn't chose not to associate with or speak to her beyond to say hello and polite conversation at shows for over a year.
> Another person, who now has a puppy from me was watching me prep one of my dogs for the ring and commented in a half joking tone that she saw that man with Armani walking into the building (Armani is Wonder's brother mentioned above), she didn't realize that Armani was MY dog and went on to say she kind of wished he had gotten lost on the way to the show that day and missed the ring so her dog would have a better chance. ROFL, I very calmly smiled and said "Donna, honey, you do know I own that dog riiight, I'm personaly very happy he didn't get lost on the way to the show I'd hate to waste the entry fee." Poor lady, I was only mildly offended b/c she was very new to showing and was only showing her dog because that was the condition the breeder put on the sale. We still laugh about it from time to time. Just goes to show though, you can't let things get to you at a dog show or you'll just be unhappy almost every time you go to one lol.


*I love this story HA HA !! This is so true !!!!!!*


----------

